# Could YOU shoot your neighbor?



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

My wife's boss, who was a doctor and a very nice guy, lost his wife late in life tragically in an automobile accident. I helped to clean out his house when he moved into a long term care facility. He had an old 10 gauge goose gun, rusted up, that he asked me to sell because he said he didn't want it any more; he couldn't imagine shooting his neighbors, no matter what happened.

This comment has bothered me for years. If the SHTF, could I shoot my neighbors? What if they hadn't prepped, were starving, and tried to take what I had? I love the young couple next door to me, with their little boy and infant girl. They don't prep. Could I shoot them? No. Theory about TEOTWAWKI is one thing, but reality is another. 

Maybe I'm just not tough enough to be a survivor.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Only in self defense. 
Same with animals - only in self defense (I have) or in defense of those living beings I am responsible for (I have, to protect my chickens).

I will humbly submit that anyone who replies to this thread with bravado who has not walked the walk is blowing smoke.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> This comment has bothered me for years. If the SHTF, could I shoot my neighbors? What if they hadn't prepped, were starving, and tried to take what I had? I love the young couple next door to me, with their little boy and infant girl. They don't prep. Could I shoot them? No. Theory about TEOTWAWKI is one thing, but reality is another.
> 
> Maybe I'm just not tough enough to be a survivor.


No, that means you are a decent human being.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RPD is right.

However, in the interest of Slippy being Slippy;

When I was a subdivision dweller, I was a much more sophisticated sumbitch. Yet I had some real douchebag neighbors, some of them liberal idiots. Suffice it to say I was a real pain in the ass to the Neighborhood Association. But shoot them? Probably not. 

Put their severed heads on a pike? Hell Yeah, everyday and twice on Sunday! :joyous:


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I've pondered this myself and even solicited the trusted opinions of a few btdt folks who know me well. I believe that I could and would shoot to kill a threat without hesitation. What I'm far less sure of, is how I would handle the aftermath and how that would shape my future actions. I'm not talking about taking out a ten year old over a twinkie but if my loved ones are in harms way and I can intercede - absolutely. I pray to God that I'm never in such a situation but if I am, that He gives me the wisdom, courage and strength to protect those I love.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A hard question indeed. Most of us have a built in mechanism that dictate us helping. I suppose it would depend on your situation and how critical you are apposed to how critical their needs are. I am not a trusting man and not particularly the most loved one in my neighborhood. On the other hand I don't associate with most of my neighbors other then to wave to one or two. ( I give the finger to the rest ) I suppose I would try to help them if I thought they were in need and I could spare it. Especially if they have kids. If they attacked me and tried to take my food........then common sense would dictate I defend and kill if necessary. Common sense! What we would do in a real situation under high stress, hungry, and scared? I could not say definitively that I would pull the trigger on my neighbors....Hard question. let's hope we, each of us, never have to find out.


Addendum: This is the quick answer. Common sense also dictates that if you hesitate you could be the one dead. I am going to give this some more thought.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

My neighbors aren't really that friendly so I don't really know them, which makes me think it would be easier to shoot them if I really had to. I do have one neighbor I talk to and he is a bit off his rocker (he's that guy always arguing with the other neighbors). I already kinda figured if SHTF bad enough I might have to shoot him.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

If the SHTF, myself and my family has to and will come first.
My closest neighbor and her daughter are my friends of 35 years and I will take care of them, and have planned to.
They are pepper's in their own right.
I will allow no one to take what I have labored to acquire, our lives will depend on those supplies.
Making preparations is not a secret thing, it is even promoted on television, almost everyone has heard of prepping. 
I will not give any to panhandlers, everyone has had a chance to prepare. Many will die, that is not my problem.
Someone coming in to take what they need is the same as denying us our survival.
I will do what is needed when the time comes, if ever.
I don't look forward either to a catastrophic event or the carnage in its aftermath. 
What I have done to prepare just gives me peace of mind if nothing else.
Virtually every winter reinforces the prepping philosophy with loss of power for up to two weeks at a time.
The bottom line for me is, other than my two charges, there are no close neighbors, so the answer is yes to any others if needed.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Like some here, I would find it hard to kill a neighbor. First off, if they came *looking
* for help, I would help them. If the SHTF event looks like I could survive the event 
with some food left over to share. If it was an event that looked like it would our way 
of life for years or forever, I'd be kind of iffy about sharing. 
Now if a neighbor comes with weapon to take my supplies, that's a different story. 
Fortunately the coyotes and javalinas around here would take care of the bodies. For 
me this is a major problem since bugging out is not a good option for me. Hiding, and 
concealment with the use of subterfuge would be my main plan unless the flood water 
is lapping at the back door.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No the are to far away.
If given no other option those close to me others that can not defend themselves . I could shoot shot anyone . That may scare me more than it does you.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I doubt I will have that issue where I am but, if it was a question of the preservation of my family, then yes I could and would without hesitation. I would not like it but I would deal with it.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

My children at stake yes though I doubt I would sleep well for a long time after it. In a lawless situation I would be prepared to feed my family not my neighbourhood. If they came at me I don't know what I would do. A can of beans is not worth a life. I have enough coffee I would brew the neighbours up a cup every day for a few weeks. My contribution. What are they contributing? That will keep most away. Ass hat around the corner already said he'd shoot the neighbours and take what he wanted. I suppose my mettle would be tested early on.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

tacticalcanuck said:


> my children at stake yes though i doubt i would sleep well for a long time after it. In a lawless situation i would be prepared to feed my family not my neighbourhood. If they came at me i don't know what i would do. A can of beans is not worth a life. I have enough coffee i would brew the neighbours up a cup every day for a few weeks. My contribution. What are they contributing? That will keep most away. Ass hat around the corner already said he'd shoot the neighbours and take what he wanted. I suppose my mettle would be tested early on.


With a guy that has mouthed off about shooting people and taking what he wanted, it would be prudent to eliminate him early on, situation dependent.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

It depends. If my neighbor shows the potential to be a marauder. Yeah I believe I have to make an example out of him. Other than that, I will try my best not to.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

my neighbor is hot, I shovel her driveway just to get a hug from her. Could I shoot her? Nope, Mrs. Tinkerhell would not approve.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> No the are to far away.
> If given no other option those close to me others that can not defend themselves . I could shoot shot anyone . That may scare me more than it does you.


Truth.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The effort they would have to expend just to get in would decide for me whether or not they will be shot.
I won't be opening the door. All possible verbal persuasion for them to move on will be given.
As soon as force is used to enter, they've made the choice for me.
I will not accept another human being taking food from the mouths of my children, and thus forcing me to watch them starve.
I will consider ALL actions to do so as threats to their lives, and will react as any father should.

This is not bravado.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

This is difficult question. I guess like other for me it would be dependent on the perceived threat I would feel from them. As far as I know, none of my neighbors know I have preps so other than pure desperation I don't think they would even come knocking. 

Also if it got really bad the wife and I would most likely try to get to a better location with the majority of our preps. Then it would become a matter of helping to defend family against people I don't really know. Still the decision to pull the trigger is not one to be taken lightly. The reason I have a weapon is to defend myself and my loved ones so I would be dishonest if I bought it just for show. However becoming the grey man and trying to avoid to deescalate a potential conflict before it occurs is also probably in everyone's best interest.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

WROL, yes, I believe I could. Think that having to mess with the cops holds some folks back. I suppose if /when things get back to somewhat of a normal state, there will be plenty of court cases. jmo.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Could I shot my neighbor. In defense of my family YES...I could also shot a co-worker, a cousin, just about anyone that tried to hurt my family.

I would prefer to give them a peanut butter sandwich, a few snack items, and a stiff lecture about not trying to come back and steal from me....


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

WOW,I'm not reading the threads and I think we have a government troll here in the form of the OP


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> My wife's boss, who was a doctor and a very nice guy, lost his wife late in life tragically in an automobile accident. I helped to clean out his house when he moved into a long term care facility. He had an old 10 gauge goose gun, rusted up, that he asked me to sell because he said he didn't want it any more; he couldn't imagine shooting his neighbors, no matter what happened.
> 
> This comment has bothered me for years. If the SHTF, could I shoot my neighbors? What if they hadn't prepped, were starving, and tried to take what I had? I love the young couple next door to me, with their little boy and infant girl. They don't prep. Could I shoot them? No. Theory about TEOTWAWKI is one thing, but reality is another.
> 
> Maybe I'm just not tough enough to be a survivor.


When the fight predominates in the fight or flight scenario tend to think most any rational person is capable of using force up to deadly force to preserve innocent life.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

This is NJ, nobody owns guns so no one will be shooting at anyone else.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> WOW,I'm not reading the threads and I think we have a government troll here in the form of the OP


Government troll? That's pretty funny. No, I guess I'm just feeling the love today a little more than usual.


----------



## Quietsurvivalist (Apr 26, 2015)

Did you mean, can I shoot him Today?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> WOW,I'm not reading the threads and I think we have a government troll here in the form of the OP


I work with a LEO, told him if he ever came for guns I don't have, he'd be face down in the mud. He knew I was serious! We've worked together for 14 years.
It may be a good thing to have trolls, so big brother doesn't think we're going to roll over and abide by their wishes, cause we ain't gonna do no such thing! jmo. Maybe has the reverse effect, the gov needs to step up a notch or two. Why they are buying all the ammo?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I know my neighbors. I know their character. I don't live in the neighborhood because this is my dream place, but because my elderly parents live across the street.
Our neighbors would gleefully bust through my parents' door for food the moment we enter WROL. 
Would I shoot my neighbors and not give it a minute's thought? What do you think?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Some that I trust never. Most others I'll help if I can. 1 or 2 I won't turn my back on. 

Only if life depended or they were intent on harming loved ones/others.

Rock salt for the 1 or 2? YES!!!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Yeah, I could puff George.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Sure you know your wonderful friendly neighbor now. When their lives are on the line will they shoot you?? Can you take the risk with your family?? Is he really your buddy?? If you want to die doing the right or decent thing I wish you luck.

Part of being prepared is the mindset to do such things. Otherwise your just wasting everyone's time with this, walk the walk and bravado BS. This stupid question has been hashed out a hundred times already. Why and what are you preparing for? Milk and cookies with your neighborhood pals while they size you up?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

For the sake of taking what is my neighbor's. Never. 

To defend my property and those under my protection. 1 warning shot (assuming I recognize that it is a neighbor) and then on target. I realize I may not be tough enough to do what needs to be done to survive but I will protect what my family needs. I hope to never be in that situation.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I have zero intention of ever shooting a human being. 

Ever.

Having said that, I would defend myself and my wife if somebody attacks.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Most of my neighbors are farmers and ranchers who already live off of their livelihood. The ones that arent, including myself, have skilled trades and have a lot to offer. SHTF everyone will be working for and protecting the farmers and ranchers. Everybody knows everybody. We haven't had a murder in years. Hardly any crime at all, just a bunch of good ol country folks. 

That said. If anyone threatened my wife or myself with evil intentions I would do my best to mount their sorry heads on one of the custom made pikes I got from Slippy.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Sure you know your wonderful friendly neighbor now. When their lives are on the line will they shoot you?? Can you take the risk with your family?? Is he really your buddy?? If you want to die doing the right or decent thing I wish you luck.
> 
> Part of being prepared is the mindset to do such things. Otherwise your just wasting everyone's time with this, walk the walk and bravado BS. This stupid question has been hashed out a hundred times already. Why and what are you preparing for? Milk and cookies with your neighborhood pals while they size you up?


I smell what you're stepping in, aka, casing out the place. Loose lips sink ships.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Most of my neighbors are farmers and ranchers who already live off of their livelihood. The ones that arent, including myself, have skilled trades and have a lot to offer. SHTF everyone will be working for and protecting the farmers and ranchers. Everybody knows everybody. We haven't had a murder in years. Hardly any crime at all, just a bunch of good ol country folks.
> 
> That said. If anyone threatened my wife or myself with evil intentions I would do my best to mount their sorry heads on one of the custom made pikes I got from Slippy.


Same situation here. My hubby is kin to most here, and we know everyone. Everyone hunts, raises animals, grows gardens, and remembers the hard times. 
Strangers? Different story. 
As long as we have our neighbors, we have unity. And, We will go without to feed a hungry child.
OH, the answer is no. We won't shoot our neighbors.


----------



## duncan1371 (Apr 27, 2015)

I know there might be a lot of backlash on what I say but here goes. Hasnt everyone that chooses to carry a gun every day already made this decision prior to shtf. I carry to protect myself and my family or innocents already. Seems slightly pointless to think that most won't defend the same things post shtf. Not trying to be an a$& just think that this is a beaten down question. For those that carry at least. JMHO.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

duncan1371 said:


> I know there might be a lot of backlash on what I say but here goes. Hasnt everyone that chooses to carry a gun every day already made this decision prior to shtf. I carry to protect myself and my family or innocents already. Seems slightly pointless to think that most won't defend the same things post shtf. Not trying to be an a$& just think that this is a beaten down question. For those that carry at least. JMHO.


Where I came from in ILLannoyed, a lot of the guys around me had firearms. Not for prepping 
but so they can scare off the bad guys from the large criminal element in the next city south.
Makes me think a lot of bad guys will be getting extra guns.


----------



## duncan1371 (Apr 27, 2015)

Oh I agree I'm not saying that everyone that has a carry permit or just carry one way or the other are worth a shit. I'm just saying that I am and most of those i associate with are.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

There is a difference between whether you think you'll have to shoot your neighbor and could you do it if you have to do it.

Those of you who live in the country with good, like minded neighbors are very fortunate.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I have 2 Marines and a Ranger for Neighboors, My street is well prepared. 






I am Block Captain.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I have rental units on either side of me, so I rarely get a chance to know my neighbors.

Do I want to shoot my neighbors? No, I don't want to have to shoot anyone.

Would I be able to shoot them? Anyone who tries to attack me to take my life is in for a fight... I don't care where they happen to live.


----------



## Prepp(g)er (Feb 18, 2014)

nope. couldnt shoot my neighbors even if i wanted to. more than a million people live around me.. where would i get that many bullets? xP


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Gunner's Mate said:


> I have 2 Marines and a Ranger for Neighboors, My street is well prepared.
> View attachment 11164
> I am Block Captain.


Yes you are!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have given this further thought and I think, based on where I live, I stick to my original plan. When I first joined this forum I said my plan was to recruite as many of my immediate neighbors as I could for a common defense. I may get get most of my cauldasac once it is dertermined we are in deep shit. Maybe not! Beyound that I shoot to protect my family and/or group. When and if this happens, there won't be a lot of room for emotions and sentiment. Just the way it will be. At least in the initial stages. The rules will have changed significantly. Getting a few families in my immediate vacinity will not hold out long. I live in the 4th largest city in the USA. The animals will come. And I don't know any of them.

PS. I hope this, any of the scenarios we discuss, never comes to pass.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> cauldasac


I have to give you this weeks award of the WURST MISPELLED WOURD (Worst Misspelled Word)

it is spelled Cul-de-sac


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Could I shot my neighbor.


I only correct the grammar nerds...

It's "Could I shoot my neighbor?"

LOL...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have to give you this weeks award of the WURST MISPELLED WOURD (Worst Misspelled Word)
> 
> it is spelled Cul-de-sac


Oh no! Not english class again! My IPAD spell check must have missed that.


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

Could I shoot my neighbor...

I was actually thinking this the other day cleaning my AR. It actually started with "What if by some freak accident chance this gun discharged, went through the wall and hit the neighbor. ( for you safety guys, I have measures in place to make sure this never happens. Promise) 
I felt terrible at the thought, then I wondered if we were in SHTF could I do it. 

I would like to think the answer is yes, under certain circumstances. My neighbor's do know, from my range bags and cases that I am armed. So I would hope that would deter them. I don't know much about any of them. We seem to be the only people on the street who aren't friends with the other families. So my hope would be that if SHTF we could detect it early enough to get out of dodge and into the hills of Wv, I just hope we dont take a wrong turn (See what I did there) 

But IF we did get pinned at the house. I'd like to talk to all of the neighbors at once and set up more of a camp. 
Block off the street. patrols. chain of command. etc. 

I know I don't have it in me to assault their houses and take what they have. But my family comes first. 

If they assault my house unarmed. Warning shot. 
Assault my house armed with melee weapons. Warning shot. 
Assault my house with firearms. I really hope I have it in me at that point. I teared up when I shot my first deer. I took a life. But I did what I had to do.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I have to give you this weeks award of the WURST MISPELLED WOURD (Worst Misspelled Word)
> 
> it is spelled Cul-de-sac





Arklatex said:


> I only correct the grammar nerds...
> 
> It's "Could I shoot my neighbor?"
> 
> LOL...





Prepared One said:


> Oh no! Not english class again! My IPAD spell check must have missed that.


Hey Hey Now. FOCUS People. Lets get back to jackin' with diver or preparing for muslime attacks.

(Damn you people are like bass, always looking at the next shiny object!)

Hey Look, Karen Kardashoniansin is showing her ass again!


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Are we really discussing the topic of shooting our neighbors? I think we all are capable of this given the right circumstances.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Hey Hey Now. FOCUS People. Lets get back to jackin' with diver or preparing for muslime attacks.
> 
> (Damn you people are like bass, always looking at the next shiny object!)
> 
> Hey Look, Karen Kardashoniansin is showing her ass again!


Where......Where is a Kardashionininnin!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I only correct the grammar nerds...
> 
> It's "Could I shoot my neighbor?"
> 
> LOL...


Actually when used in considering an answer to a question it is a statement...not a question -but good try


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Murphy said:


> Are we really discussing the topic of shooting our neighbors? I think we all are capable of this given the right circumstances.


Think the same applies even if we don't know them from Adam.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

WHY the freak would I that man has skills.


----------



## Harry Cline (May 22, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Maybe I'm just not tough enough to be a survivor.


@ sideKahr,

Don't be so hard on yourself. While I might be able to survive the urban jungle could I survive if I had to hunt my own food, live off the land as they say. Nope, and I have no grand illusions about it. And have no desire at my age to get that far off into that mind-set. I've got an idea how I plan to survive but the truth is I'm nowhere near prepare as some here are.

Now let's talk real straight here OK. You asked if someone could shoot their neighbor, have you considered that you may have to shoot 'a relative' as well ? Perhaps even one that is closer than the 2nd cousin.
The SHTF will be very ugly. It will show case a great deal of surprise, perhaps shock at how wrong we where or how right we where and that goes even for being right or wrong about people. Don't worry or concern yourself about having to make some tough decisions, just realize and don't let yourself fall into thinking that we will find that big happy commune to call home. In other words just remember it's going to be real nasty. You might even turn the gun on yourself before it ever ends. (if it ever even ends)

And the only thing that keeps you and your family alive and safe is that fear. Provided it's 'rational' fear and not the skitzo-paranoid type fear. (and when their meds run out if they take them we shoot them first) :armata_PDT_25:


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Our preps include supplies for family members that live nearby and we maintain some "generosity packs" for close neighbors, etc.
The kids and neighbors don't know about these extra preps and never will until the time comes that they need them.

We will always prefer to help before turning someone away, but when we reach the point of no more to give, all others will be denied. Should the denied become agressive, then we'll get rough.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Hey Hey Now. FOCUS People. Lets get back to jackin' with diver or preparing for muslime attacks.
> 
> (Damn you people are like bass, always looking at the next shiny object!)
> 
> Hey Look, Karen Kardashoniansin is showing her ass again!


Hey Slip

Drivel got banned by I think Mish


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm not even going to pretend to say what I'd be capable of should my family be faced with aggression from previously friendly neighbors. I have a 7 year old and a wife to protect. I suspect I might be capable of some incredibly ugly things to keep them safe.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I know that people are capable of extreme evil because as nice a guy as I am I know I could be that evil.

I once set "leg-hold" traps to stop some motorcycles from tearing up the property we bought. The trap would have grabbed the front tire of a motorcycle instantly leaving the rider in mid flight disconnected rather forcefully from his bike.

They never came back so I later dug up the traps before someone stepped into them.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I think a lot of us here, who do not have military training, don't really know how we will react in any given situation.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

whoppo said:


> Our preps include supplies for family members that live nearby and we maintain some "generosity packs" for close neighbors, etc.
> The kids and neighbors don't know about these extra preps and never will until the time comes that they need them.
> 
> We will always prefer to help before turning someone away, but when we reach the point of no more to give, all others will be denied. Should the denied become agressive, then we'll get rough.


I also keep a bit of extra tor the neighbors kids, the kids can't help it if their parents didn't prepare but nothing for the adults who should have had the for-thought to buy the insurance of some extra food.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Charles Martel said:


> I'm not even going to pretend to say what I'd be capable of should my family be faced with aggression from previously friendly neighbors. I have a 7 year old and a wife to protect. I suspect I might be capable of some incredibly ugly things to keep them safe.


Told my daughter when she was 8 yrs old I would jump in front of a train for her!! She's 18 now, she still remembers, I still feel the same.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Regarding the "generosity packs" that you handout to the desperate neighbors... It is a sort of moral dilemma isn't it. On one hand it's the right thing to do. On the other it is similar to feeding the bears. Guess you have to handle the situation right so they know it's a one time deal.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

Trust me on this one..............Your neighbors will probably be the least of your worries in a SHTF situation. Be prepared for all situations though.


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

I had such an odd dream last night that made me think of this thread, 

But let me ask this, Could you take what isn't yours to feed your family? Even with violence. If it was your family eats or their family eats, they had the food and you didnt. And they refused you when you asked for just enough for your children.


----------

